# TV shows that no one seems to remember but you



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you ever think that you were the only person alive to remember certain TV shows? Such shows for me include

- Hot Fudge Show (had some hippie and a green furry guy named Seymour as hosts)
- Patchwork Family (had a big orange thing and a woman as hosts, one of the skits in the show was a guy who scribbled randomly on a pad and tried to make sense of it)
- Turkey Television (an 80s show on Nickelodeon that had a variety of comedy skits)


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

It took me forever to remember the name, and then find the video clip for this


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

A clip from Turkey Television





Hot Fudge Show





The aforementioned Patchwork Family is especially stubbornly hard to find.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Good & Evil (1991)- Did not last more than a few of episodes, though apparently eleven were produced. I thought it was hilarious.

Tales of the Gold Monkey (1982)- Loved this one as a kid.






Simon in the Land of Chalk People (1976)- When I was quite young.






I vaguely recall Turkey Television.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it's for the better that no one remembers these guys


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL I remember Hot Fudge. Not the other stuff here, though.

Honestly I don't know what people don't remember so I can't give my own. >.>


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

Xiaolin Showdown. It from, what, 2005? I saw it again recently and brought it up, and no one remembered until I said, "Jackbots, ATTACK!" haha


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

_Hilarious House of Frightenstein_? I definitely remember that. "I am _the_ Professor, Julius Sumner Miller. And physics is my business..."

*sings* And I know my name is Simon,
And the things I draw come true.






Video courtesy of YouTube and user SWKangaroo; all rights remain reserved.


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

I remember Simon, I watched it when it was picked up by Pinwheel on Nickelodeon, a 6-hour-long show that had all sorts of bizarre clips from obscure shows.

This, along with dozens of other shorts, was also picked up by Pinwheel


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

_Round the Twist_. It was an Australian show that aired in the late eighties/early nineties when I would have been too young to remember it, but it was playing here in the States when I was in early elementary school. It took a long time for me to even find the name because nobody I talked to remembered it, even when I would provide "helpful" memory triggers like, "and they teleported the rabbits! remember?! and the cabbage patch baby that was green?!"


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Dumbo's Circus
The Journey of Allen Strange
Kids from Room 402
Boot Camp reality tv show

Also-- the movie Return to Oz. No one ever believed me it existed and they looked at me like I had four heads when I tried to explain the (admittedly insane) plot, until I got it from Netflix and passed it around. Told ya so!


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Street Sharks
Samurai Pizza Cats


----------



## EdR (May 4, 2012)

_The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr._

_Scarecrow and Mrs. King_

_Dibie Gillis_


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I was going to go with Brisco County Jr.

Classic
The Flash 
Sledge Hammer!
Herman's Head
My Two Dads


Recent,
Life On Mars (the American version)
Life
Kingdom Hospital


----------



## Doctor von Science (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh wow! This is instantly one of my favorite threads ever! Here are just a few intros. I know they're not as totally unknown as some of the other posts, but I still relish their nostalgia rather than their obscurity.

Monkey Magic (one of my favorites) 




Beakman's World


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZZZap!


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Full House


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

fucking Angry Beavers

loved that show


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

this


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe It's Me: the story of a teenage girl who'd talk to herself in her head. 
Boston Public: something to do with teachers in schools


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Alex Mac!!! Also, the Banana Splits variety show, more specifcially DANGER ISLAND the badass adventure serial they did. ANYONE REMEMBER THIS!?!?!?


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

threshold- really good sci fi tv series


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I remember this show that came on MTV in the 90's "Dead at 21"
also I grew up watching the Fox television network so there was:
Flying Blind: a sitcom about a hot chick played by Tea Leoni falling in love with an awkward Jewish boy
The Naked Truth: also with Tea Leoni as a tabloid photographer
The Edge: a sketch comedy show
Shaky Ground: a family sitcom where Jennifer Love Hewitt kinda got her start.
Get a Life: That show with Chris Eliot
Stand by your Man: which was apparently where Rosie O' Donnel got her start
That 80's Show: Yeah, it existed.....briefly
Millenium: Another creation of Chris Carter, not quite as successful as his first creation (a couple of people may have heard of The X-Files, and speaking of The X-Files....)
The Lone Gunmen: A spin-off of The X-Files


That's all I can think of for now, lol....


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Growing up, our family didn't own a TV. Not because we were too poor to buy one, or pay for cable. For religious reasons, perfectly acceptable back then, my parents just decided to do without. I am glad they did, because this way I got to read a lot. I might have read loads regardless - you'd just never know. Years after Roseanne and Frasier had finished airing, I got to know these two shows I still hold dear.

To me, the ending of Roseanne still goes unchallenged, as far as I am concerned. Her sitting on the couch, alone, watching TV with a bucket of iced cream in a poorly-lit, empty house. It doesn't get more down to earth than that, I feel. I'll always love Roseanne.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Oh, yeah. I think I remember _Boston Public_. Didn't it feature that huge African American guy as the principal?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Two of my all-time favorite shows:

The Secret World of Alex Mack.
The Mystery Files of Shelby Woo.

NO ONE EVER REMEMBERS EITHER OF THEM.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I was just going to mention Alex Mac, then two people on this page beat me to it.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Outlaw Star


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Herman's Head.
Dream On


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Arthur on PBS

The Magic School Bus


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Gargoyles.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Jem and the Holograms, baby! Best show ever---truly outrageous


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Kablam! 10 characters


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

matt1991 said:


> Gargoyles.


I remember that show ...kinda miss it


----------



## rheanne (Jul 9, 2011)

Dinosaurs

"Not the momma! Not the momma!"

That show was like a captivating train wreck. I couldn't. Stop. Watching!


----------



## rheanne (Jul 9, 2011)

@Kevinaswell My daughter still has my old Jem barbie doll complete with light up earrings and crazy 80's outfit!


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I didn't even come close to living when these shows aired (I was born in late 1992), but nonetheless, it pisses me off when no one here is remotely familiar with them (so making threads in the celebrity and TV typing threads is pointless):

The Waltons

Little House on the Prairie

any 50s/60s/70s/80s/early 90s show


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

rheanne said:


> Dinosaurs
> 
> "Not the momma! Not the momma!"
> 
> That show was like a captivating train wreck. I couldn't. Stop. Watching!


Wow people still remember it. "Not the momma"  i miss it soo much.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

rheanne said:


> @_Kevinaswell_ My daughter still has my old Jem barbie doll complete with light up earrings and crazy 80's outfit!


Holy crap I bet that's worth a fortune :O

That---or like 2 bucks.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Spellbinders, an Aussie TV show for kids/teens


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

anyone? This was one I used to see around '95 shown after it was time to go to 
school so it was one of those shows that you'd only see if you were sick or uber late.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> anyone? This was one I used to see around '95 shown after it was time to go to
> school so it was one of those shows that you'd only see if you were sick or uber late.


Looks soo familiar but i cant remember it...i know ive seen it somewhere before


----------



## Lost Marbles (May 18, 2012)

When I was a child I loved Due South. No-one seems to remember it where I happen to live.


----------



## Slate Grey (May 17, 2012)

When I was really young I was a TV junkie/ total kid's TV geek, so most shows that I remember most people have forgotten about. I tended to like things that most kids found boring/ uninteresting (they were mostly into manga, Disney, Nick and action shows), and have lists of every TV show I ever liked.

So far the ones posted that I know/ remember that have been posted are:
Simon in the Land of Chalk Drawings: A classic!
The Butt-Ugly Martians (unfortunately)
Round the Twist (Wow!)
Journey of Allen Strange: loved it! 
Kids from Room 402
Boot Camp Reality Show: I wonder if it was that British one with the bratty teens who got sent off to boot camp- 2005-ish?
Return to Oz: As a Wizard of Oz fan and purist, I was very disappointed.
Beakman’s World: I vaguely remember it. I liked Bill Nye more.
ZZZap!: Yeah! No one seems to remember it. A lot of clips from that show ended up on a variety show for young kids called "It's Itsy Bitsy Time"
Full House
The Mystery Files of Shelby Woo
Arthur: One of my all-time favorite shows to date.
The Magic School Bus

Ones most people don't remember but I used to watch. I think a lot of them are Canadian:
Groundling Marsh
Space Cases <3
Happy-Ness the Loch Ness Monster
I Was A Sixth Grade Alien
Incredible Story Studio
Maximum's Dimension (I think that's what it was called)
Princess Sissi
Little Star
Charlie & Zoey
Uh Oh! (kids' game show)
Bump In the Night
Dino Babies
My Little Planet (environmental animated series)
Wicked Science (Australian preteen drama series)
Snobs (Australian preteen drama series)
Eric's World
Scooby Doo's All-Star Laff-A-Lympics
The Triplets
Animal Crackers
Angela Anaconda
Blaster's Universe
Fly Tales
The Untalkative Bunny
Eckhart
Toad Patrol
Kratt's Creatures (but everyone seems to know Zoboomafoo)
Theodore Tugboat
Bookmice

Anyone familiar with any of these?


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Ghost writers. This show gave me nightmares my entire childhood.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Any Day Now... I _loved_ that!










Tao Tao, definitely my favorite when I was little.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mention of Canadian tv reminded me of *Ready or Not* and *Northwood*. Ready or Not and Alex Mack were my fav after school shows.


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

...Reading with Lions!
No one remembers that...


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Where on Earth is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Already mentioned is Ghost Writers, Untalkative Bunny (I completely forgot about that show. It was so dementedly funny.) Space Cases was also fun.

Dharma and Greg was a favourite, nobody ever talks about it anymore, but I think everyone remembers.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

South Central, My Brother and Me, Captain Planet, Ghost Writer, Dharma and Greg,


----------



## RayStormX (Oct 19, 2011)

happyrain said:


> ...Reading with Lions!
> No one remembers that...


I remember that one, heheh.


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

RayStormX said:


> I remember that one, heheh.


You are one of the few...


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Uh Oh on YTV.


----------



## Killjoy (Aug 5, 2010)

There's probably a reason why this show was forgotten...


----------



## humansponge (Mar 3, 2012)

Mission Hill, Duckman, The Oblongs and Dilbert!!!

All time favourite shows and most people don't remember these.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I remember duckman and dilbert, I have them on my computer xP also stored rarities... The Littles, Battle of the Planets/G-Force, The Wuzzles, The Brak Show, Sealab 2021, Young Americans, The Young Persons Guide To Becoming A Rock Star, Townies (stared Jenna Elfman from Dharma & Greg) and My So-Called Life.. though I know a few people that remember that one.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Wishbone. 
I have scoured the internet trying to find DVDs of that show and they only exist on VCR it seems. One of my childhood favourites.

Also, do any of my neighbors to the north remember a show called Dudley the Dragon?


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

matt1991 said:


> Uh Oh on YTV.


I remember this, all right.






Video courtesy of YouTube and user KeepItWeirdProject, all rights remain reserved.

Please welcome...the winner, and _still _Lower Class Twit of the Year: WINK! YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Supermarket Sweep!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

There used to be a Canadian series called *the Odyssey*. The Sci Fi channel showed this series briefly in the early '90s. It was about a kid who fell out of a tree house and went into a coma, where he lived in a bizarre dimension ruled by children. For years I tried to remember the name of the show. I asked everyone I could but nobody knew what I was talking about. After a while, I thought I dreamed it all up. A year ago, I remembered the show's name and watched the first season. It has not aged well.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Here are a few that I've thought of whilst going through the old posts.  Bold ones are ones I didn't see mentioned.

*Puddle Lane
Mulligrubs
Lift Off
Widget* *the World Watcher*
The Secret World of Alex Mack
Darkwing Duck
*Count Duckula*
Samurai Pizza Cats
*Bob in the Bottle*
*Freaky Stories
Stickin' Around*
Freakazoid!

Does anyone remember Puddle Lane? A wizard with a talking dragon and a cauldron pot, and a puddle in the floor that he mixes around with his finger, producing a story in its reflection. Y/N? 






Mulligrubs was an Australian TV show. No one ever knows what I'm talking about when I say it was basically just some facial features on a non-descript screen, talking in a high pitched voice. But I remember watching this show every single morning as a kid. 






Lift Off! This show was...  A faceless doll that comes to life. A plant with an eyeball. Backpacks that can talk. Creepy stuff! 






Count Duckula. <3 Omggg. Loved that show. 











There are a bunch more but I'm a little over-stimulated right now with all of these childhood memories. *laughs*


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> Supermarket Sweep!


I remember the one episode someone crashed into one of the huge displays! You can tell the mess was so bad that they had to stop and clean it up before the next team ran. F'in hilarious!


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Eire Indiana
Goosebumps


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Centurions









Mysterious Cities Of Gold


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

Because Goosebumps was just mentioned I remembered Tales from the Cryptkeeper.


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Jade99 (May 31, 2012)

Still Standing. Every time I mention that show, I get deer caught in headlights looks. I love that show.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone know about So Weird?


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

The Curse of Dracula (1979) starring Carol Baxter. This was a TV miniseries and it sticks in my mind because Dracula would yell "Mary!" at least 2 or 3 times every episode.


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

I recall several from the early and mid 80's that didn't last long,use to watch them as a kid,a few off the top of my head.

Black's Magic-starring Hal linden (from Barney Miller) as a professional stage magician that solved crimes and Harry Morgan (from MASH) as his ex-con dad ha ha
Lottery-about two Lottery commisoners that handed out lottery winnings and ended up getting all involved in these people's lives
Automan- starring Desi Arnez Jr. as this desk bound cop that makes a computer program that comes alive as an actual guy that solves crimes ha ha
The Misfits of Science- don't recall alot about this one except it was about this group of people I believe they were subjects of some sort of experiment and somehow got super powers from it

I also recall this real odd show from the early 90's called Woops! about these people that were the survivors of a nuclear war and mind you this was a sitcom!


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Animorphs.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

Who said:


> I think it's for the better that no one remembers these guys


Oh! so that's what the show was called. I guess I forgot.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Friday said:


> I remember the one episode someone crashed into one of the huge displays! You can tell the mess was so bad that they had to stop and clean it up before the next team ran. F'in hilarious!


Apparently there's a Canadian cable channel that came onto the air in the last year or two and is
primarily dedicated to reruns of various game shows--including _Supermarket Sweep, Bumper
Stumpers _(try to solve the personalized licence plate of a well-known person or occupation--fact or
fiction), and so on.

After further review, it's _actually _rather than _apparently_: The cable channel is called GameTV.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Mona the Vampire. I used to watch it every day after school. :kitteh:


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

nickelodeon toons i miss:
Invader Zim
Ginger
Angry Beavers
Rocko's Modern Life
CatDog
Real Monsters

And there was this spongebob ad long ago where people where walking through a city and there were spongebob posters everywhere and this melodious humming tune in the background. I have looked all over for that add I want the music from it but I have no idea how to search it.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

as a child I enjoyed watching Muppet Babies and David the Gnome


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

Candle Cove.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

'Marshal Law' and 'She Spies'.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Some cartoons I recall as a kid still to this day


* *


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

tatertawt24 said:


> Supermarket Sweep!


I loved this show as a kid.

I also remember:

The 10th Kingdom
Darkwing Duck
Ned's Newt
The 13 Ghosts of Scooby Doo
Wacky Races
Uh Oh! (the game show)

There was also this weird cartoon show/movie with dogs that used necklaces (heart shaped?) to go to portals to another world. I think it was made in the 80s. I have tried looking it up but no one remembers it.

And there was a movie called the Huggabunch. I still remember the song, "Hooray for hugs! Hooray for hugs!"

I think I spent my entire childhood in front of the tv and computer.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Captain N
Swat Kats
Bobby's World

My Saturday mornings used to be so awesome.


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

Sushi Pack, Dragon Tales...


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

For a loonnng time, the 2000 series of Cyborg 009. I used to watch it with my dad when it first aired, but he doesn't have the slightest memory of it. I tried tracing it on the internet forever but it was only about three years ago I finally found someone who knew what I was talking about. 

Little Bear. A 90s' kids cartoon adapted from an earlier book series (I believe) very much in vein of Franklin and Winnie the Pooh, which I also watched growing up. It's decidedly a lot more obscure then either of them, but I adored it.

Kablam!. I watched a few episodes of it before my mom deemed it distasteful (Huh?) and wouldn't let me anymore. My memory was so foggy that I forgot the name and managed to mangle my memory of it with Fairly Odd Parents and Beavis & Butthead. The second one is a decidedly odd thing to get it mixed up it with, but I think it was because my mother inexplicably labeling Kablam! as inappropriate combined with the fact that I'd never actually seen B&B until recently. I finally figured out what the show was via a random TV Tropes article and set my memory straight.

Lastly, there used to be this show aired sometimes on Disney alongside reruns of American Dragon Jake Long in the dead of night. It was about these two rabbit things, a girl and a guy, who crash landed in the middle of the jungle while being transferred between zoos. I'm under the impression it didn't run terribly long because they only ever alternated between two or three episodes. I don't remember what it was called, but it was slightly obnoxious with unlikeable characters and I'm not surprised it was cut short.

EDIT: Also, also! For the people who mentioned Beakman's World- my local newspaper runs a section in the comics with that same title and has done so for years. I have no idea if other places do the same, but even though I was vaguely aware of the TV show I'm far more familiar with the comic, which is sort of an 'Submit a question to be answered in the next issue' type thing dealing with science.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

there was a show in the early-mid 90s that was a rip off of the Power Rangers (or maybe the other way around?) where a group of teenagers would shrink themselves and use crazy micro vehicles and fight bad guys inside toasters and shit. So unheralded I have absolutely no idea what it is called anymore because I have never heard it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

So Weird, goddamnit!





(This song is about the mothers addiction to alcohol, even though Disney never allowed them to show it.)

and if you remember the show, then here's this:


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone remember The Big Comfy Couch...? I used to ask for that couch for Christmas.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

_Megas XLR_......gone too soon.


----------



## Stray_Arrow (Mar 23, 2012)

ibage said:


> Captain N
> Swat Kats
> Bobby's World
> 
> My Saturday mornings used to be so awesome.



Ohhh Bobby's World! :3


----------



## Stray_Arrow (Mar 23, 2012)

Ashcancowgirl said:


> These were the only ones I knew right away.
> 
> Some others no one has said so far:
> *Paddington Bear *(I don't know why I found this one soo entertaining, but I did)
> ...


I remember those!

Rroughnecks/star ship troopers, i was glued to the TV watching that ...for some reason...happened a lot at that age, lol.  It was the SFX lol!


----------



## Stray_Arrow (Mar 23, 2012)

La Petite Sirène said:


> Here are a few that I've thought of whilst going through the old posts.  Bold ones are ones I didn't see mentioned.
> 
> *Puddle Lane
> Mulligrubs
> ...


OMG widgit!!! LOL, i loved the intro to that show...Watching it back now though it seems a little weird and his voice is weird. Man our toons were weird, but at least we had some decent ones. 

I think i remember puddle lane.I do remember a show with a wizard and a puddle in the floor... i know all the others though. 

Let me take over for you. 

I remember:

Mr Oake doke -lol!
The Ferals/Feral TV -LOL...
The Genie from down under...
Lil' elvis and the truckstoppers
Blinky Bill
Ship to shore
The Wayne manifesto... that was so ....ha..the toilets...
Funny bones
johnson and friends
The trap door
Bar bar
Budgie the little helicopter
williams wish wellingtons
felix the cat
Banana man...
Super Ted

Raggy dolls
Fireman sam
Postman pat
Brum
Cackles academy
Pingu -lol!
Superted
Teddy movers..or something...


Yeah...


----------



## nikkii (Feb 3, 2010)

Inuyasha, I lived for that show when I was in middle school.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Don't you open that trap doooooooooooor
'Cause there's something down there.

Bwow wow bwow wow. 
Buddlybum.*


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

*Roger Ramjet* 
cold war, flag waving entertainment at it's best, still being rerun after more than 50 years...


----------



## shadowkissed (Nov 29, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> Does anyone know about So Weird?


Yes, I was going to say that until I realized you beat me to it! I really miss that show xD.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Winx Club ;O; Not something that people don't know about, but its so forgotten lol.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

as a child I watched a cartoon called David the Gnome


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

No one seems to remember 
Dark Angel









Which was my absolute favorite show growing up and easily my favorite thing that James Cameron has ever made.

And 









Which had a lot of promise but was killed because no one was willing to indulge in the premise at the height of the surges in both the Iraq and Afghanistan wars.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Recess
Pepper Ann
Doug

Street Sharks
Eek the Cat
The Tick

Rocko's modern Life
Invader Zim
Angry Beavers
As told by Ginger
The wild Thornberries 
Ahh Real Monsters
Hey Arnold

Denver The last Dinosaur
Dinosausers
Inspector Gadget 
Where on Earth is Carmen San Diego


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

not really a show but an old ad I have been searching for for years


----------



## MerelyARumor (Feb 20, 2013)

Who here remembers ALF???? i used to love that show


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

My favorite forgotten show, and it only ran for one season on FOX was the very smart, very dark comedy "Action" with Jay Mohr, Buddy Hackett and Illeana Douglas. It was about a movie producer aptly named Peter Dragon who after tanking on his last movie is trying to make one called "Beverly Hills Gun Club". He hires on a child star come prostitute named Wendy Ward to help him make the movie. It is screamingly funny. One of my favorite scenes is where Peter says in a conference that they want to keep the integrity of the screen writer in tact and then everyone bursts out laughing.


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

EdR said:


> _The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr._
> 
> _Scarecrow and Mrs. King_
> 
> _Dibie Gillis_


I got introduced to Brisco County Jr. via DVD's. That show rocks. I love Bruce Campbell. I even own a Bubba Ho Tep T-shirt and the DVD of the movie, no lie. An interesting fact about that show is the beautiful blonde went on to play Seren's mother in "Gossip Girl".


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 31, 2012)

Carnivale
Carnivàle (TV Series 2003


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

About 10 years ago there was a show called Keen Eddie that I watched religiously. About an American detective gets assigned to a police precinct in the UK. Too bad it was cancelled after 13 episodes.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Veronica Mars. :tongue:


----------



## LucyLu (Feb 21, 2013)

Everwood anyone? It was a lovely show. Maybe it is not THAT uncommon!


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Little Bear


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

Murphy Brown
Perfect Strangers
Spin City
Veronica's Closet
Sabrina The Teenage Witch
The Munstsers
Small Wonder
etc.




WhereverIMayRoam said:


> I watched tons of cartoons.
> 
> Macross, Thundersub, Voltron, Centurions, Silverhawks, Tigersharks, Pole Position, Spiral Zone, M.A.S.K., The Transformers, Dino Riders, Bravestarr, Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs, Aeon Flux, Dennis the Menace, Beavis and Butthead, ReBoot, Sonic the Hedgehog, Denver the Last Dinosaur, The Real Ghostbusters, G.I. Joe, Ulysses 31, Thundercats, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Captain Planet and the Planeteers, Legend of Zelda, Astro Boy, Popeye the Sailor Man, Heckle and Jeckle, The Woody Woodpecker Show, Alvin and the Chipmunks, Carebears, Looney Tunes, Duck Tales, Spiderman and His Amazing Friends, Visionaries, Inhumanoids, Inspector Gadget, He-Man, She-Ra, The Smurfs, Plastic Man, Pac-Man, Superbook, Flying House, Garfield and Friends, The Incredible Hulk, The Flintstones, The Jetsons, Tom and Jerry, The Lone Ranger, Mighty Man and Yukk, Police Academy, Attack of the Killer Tomatoes, Superman, Batman, The Mighty Thor, The Submariner, Super Friends, Heathcliff, Challenge of the Gobots, The Uncanny X-Men and a lot more.



Also:


Blue Thunder








Street Hawk








The HighWayMan


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

Max Headroom








These two are more popular but the list wouldn't be complete without them:


Airwolf








Knight Rider


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

The Others, that 2000-something show about a group of people with paranormal abilities like remote viewing, communicating with ghosts, extrasensory empathy, sign reading, etc. It had the misfortune of existing right before that Nicole Kidman movie of the same name was released, making it impossible to google for like 5 years after the movie came out. It was a pretty bitchin show. Alas, it was cancelled after like half a season.


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

Eerie Indiana early 90s. It was alike a funny X-files for kids. In one episode a kids new braces and massive head gear that acts like an antennae and can hear dogs thoughts. He soon finds out the dogs are planning to overthrow humans. I just remember the dogs chanting "bite the hand that feeds you!" over and over.


----------



## katja (Apr 5, 2013)

Quite a long thread here, so maybe it's already been mentioned, but I know nobody here ever knows what I'm talking about when I reminisce about *the Wuzzles* :/


----------



## kee Haven (Apr 14, 2013)

Some shows like Butt Ugly Aliens shouldn't be remembered. Then there are shows like Knight Rider and Airwolf (which I watched with my dad.) that I am sorry I ever forgot.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Summerland. Guilty pleasure show that ended before the second season finished :l


----------



## ShurikenPhoenix (Apr 14, 2013)

No one I know remembers the show Mutant X or Charmed....sad times


----------



## Phantomwise (Apr 5, 2013)

ShurikenPhoenix said:


> No one I know remembers the show Mutant X or Charmed....sad times


I love Charmed!!


----------



## ShurikenPhoenix (Apr 14, 2013)

Woop high five! Awesome show xD


----------



## Phantomwise (Apr 5, 2013)

ShurikenPhoenix said:


> Woop high five! Awesome show xD







From the last episode ^.^

I just remembered that Victor Webster was in both Mutant X and Charmed!


----------



## ShurikenPhoenix (Apr 14, 2013)

From the last episode ^.^

I just remembered that Victor Webster was in both Mutant X and Charmed![/QUOTE]

yep he's Coop and Brendan and he's also very attractive lol


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I dream of jennie ,by Sidney sheldon ..........the best comedy I have ever seen .


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

countrygirl90 said:


> Jennie in the bottle ,by Sidney sheldon ..........the best comedy I have ever seen .


You must mean _I Dream of Jeannie_. I remember there was a big-league controversy about whether Barbara Eden
(who played the title character, opposite Larry Hagman before he became a...character actor) was going to be 
allowed to show her navel/midriff on national television.

*whistles theme music from _I Dream of Jeannie_*


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Dungeons and Dragons - the Cartoon Tv Show. Pirates of Dark Water (another Cartoon). Roar...


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

DouglasMl said:


> You must mean _I Dream of Jeannie_. I remember there was a big-league controversy about whether Barbara Eden
> (who played the title character, opposite Larry Hagman before he became a...character actor) was going to be
> allowed to show her navel/midriff on national television.
> 
> *whistles theme music from _I Dream of Jeannie_*


Yeah ,actually it was many years ago when I watched the show on net ,not on a TV channel and at the same time I have been listening to the song by Christina Auiglera name _Jenie in a bottle_ so I kind of remembered the name of song instead of the show :laughing: ,but really it was so much fun to watch the drama , romance and comedy between Barbara Eden and Larry Hagman and the famous Dr.Bellows .I used to feel pity on him but I couldn't control laughing at the same time. LOL


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

This one's pretty old, and I don't *remember *it so much as I've just watched it on TV Land since age seven but... _Alfred Hitchcock Presents_, anyone?

_Get Real_ from the 90's was pretty okay, too. Didn't last long.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

LucyLu said:


> Everwood anyone? It was a lovely show. Maybe it is not THAT uncommon!


I remember seeing an episode years ago and thinking it looked good. I'm starting it from scratch now. I'm about 5 episodes into the first series!


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

There are many

Kablam! (A Nickelodeon cartoon variety show)
Martian Motorcycle Mice (About 3 anthropomorphic mice from Mars that had come to Earth to prevent Mars' destruction by some corporation)
Dead Like Me
Angry Beavers

Those are the ones I remember the most.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> Martian Motorcycle Mice (About 3 anthropomorphic mice from Mars that had come to Earth to prevent Mars' destruction by some corporation)


Haha Biker Mice From Mars you mean!


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jebediah said:


> Haha Biker Mice From Mars you mean!


Yes, exactly. Thank you! After 17 years, the name of the show had slipped my mind. Those were super awesome!


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

77 Sunset Strip (Even I don't remember it all that well).


----------



## Soulfully (Jul 19, 2013)

Potsworth & Co.





Land of the Lost


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

heh.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

It's Me or the Dog - I used to be obsessed with this programme, and something resurrected the memory. No one who I know has ever seen it or can remember it.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

The Adventures of Lano and Woodley -- a hilarious half hour Australian sitcom that aired in the late 1990s and starred comic duo Lano and Woodley that no one seems to remember except for me.

Filthy, Rich and Catflap -- comedy by the makers of the Young Ones.

Bottom -- see above


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Watched this as a kid and thought l was awesome


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Watched this as a kid and thought l was awesome


I remember that, but I never liked it much. Maybe it was the Brazilian dub.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Beezoo's Attic.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Frosty said:


> heh.


I actually sang along well at least the words i could remember


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Rinori said:


> I actually sang along well at least the words i could remember


Yeah, it really sticks to your head, doesn't it??? XD


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

anyone remember these





















and one of my favorites


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Summerland! Did anyone even watch that show? :/


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## gbboone (Jun 8, 2010)

The History Channel used to have a show called "History Rocks," where they had short montages of famous events from the late 1900s to period music. I thought it was an awesome idea, but then they cancelled it. They had some clips on their website, but I think most have been taken down.


----------



## Zero One (Nov 30, 2009)

Captain Star from when I was a young lad. It was one trippy and bizarre cartoon.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Zero One said:


> Captain Star from when I was a young lad. It was one trippy and bizarre cartoon.


Oh, yeah. Jim Star waiting for new orders, the chief engineer who grew nine heads from an accident with the ship's atomic furnace, that sort of thing. Right? (It appeared on the Canadian cable TV network _Teletoon _back in the day.)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

The Strange World of Gurney Slade (surreal early 60s comedy, anticipating Python)
The Omega Factor (70s SF/horror)
The Corridor People (The Avengers, with extra weirdness)
The Feathered Serpent (Aztecs)
Pathfinders in Space & A for Andromeda (early 60s SF)

(Hey, who said I had to be alive when they were made, hmm?)

From my childhood:
You Can't Do That On Television
Puddle Lane
T-Bag


----------



## Json221 (Aug 9, 2013)

Zatch Bell - an anime no one seems to remember and one of the coolest ones of my childhood. It was on whenabout One Piece started, I think. Great show, never fully dubbed though, unfortunately. I have a hard time rewatching it, though, because it's still pretty much a kid's show and the character development is a middle school guy and his friends, so pretty basic moral stuff.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

In terms of WWE shows, Jakked and Metal.

I have fond memories of both.

:sad:


----------



## Meliora (May 13, 2013)

*
Small Wonder*


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

For some reason I just remembered this thread along with a bunch of stuff that used to consume my brain when I was growing up.

Daria





Daria was and is the smartest thing to be written for television intended to target the pre-to-teen markets.

Invader Zim






Imagine the nightmares of a ten year old kid, inject it with Twilight Zone reruns, rub it down with conspiracy theories, and get the guy who created Johnny The Homicidal Maniac and you've got one of the most fun and unique cartoons ever.

Aeon Flux






A psycho/sexual/political/ethical thriller that has some of the most mind-twistingly bizarre art I had ever seen.

If you're smart and don't want your kids to turn out like me, don't let them watch any of this stuff. And if you're a kid, go ahead and watch all of these.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

In terms of cartoons, I think I'm the only person who remotely ever remembered this show:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Fern said:


> This one's pretty old, and I don't *remember *it so much as I've just watched it on TV Land since age seven but... _Alfred Hitchcock Presents_, anyone?
> 
> _Get Real_ from the 90's was pretty okay, too. Didn't last long.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@WhereverIMayRoam 







Does anyone remember this gem:


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

The show that sculpted my childhood, yet no other Generation Zers seem to know that it ever existed.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Soap







Benson


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


>



I've seen this one!!!

Yes, they also have Alfred Hitchcock presents on Netflix ^_^


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Captain Planet


----------

